# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  WILD - Falling Through Bed

## Rathez

So I attempted a WILD the other day.  I've never managed to pull one off and due to everyone experiencing different feelings when they WILD, its hard to tell what stage I was at.  Anyways, I was attempting a WILD and everything seemed to be going well, eyes weren't moving, I wasn't getting spit build up etc.

After about 10 minutes, out of no where I got this feeling like a trap door was opened up underneath me, causing me to fall through my bed.  The feeling only lasted for a split second because I jolted up in a natural reaction to not fall (I sat up basically). It was so sudden and intense I didn't even have a chance to think before my body jumped into action.

After that happened, I laid back down and tried it again. Sure enough, 10 minutes later, that same trap door feeling comes again.  Before I even got a chance to evaluate whats happening, my body naturally jolted me up again.

Has anyone experienced this before? What stage of WILD was I at?  Any tips to not jolt up? I was thinking of doing some auto suggestion before my attempt.

----------


## Reinhardt

This is gonna sound obvious but just go with it, prepare your mind and body that theres no way you can really fall through your bed and when it happens just expect it to be all in your head and if that doesnt work I would suggest do some bungee jumping backwards  :smiley:  hope that helps P.S as you said, we all experience it differently.

----------


## Rathez

Do you think this is my body switching and going into SP?

I've done DEILDs before and know the pulled in feeling as you enter a dream, but I've never experienced SP onset.

----------


## TraumKommissar

make sure to do a RC after that happens, you never know

----------


## Reinhardt

Well, i said its different with everybody, I experienced one last night where I just felt this sudden surge of energy going through my body, as loud as a train running over me. If i didnt know that i was entering sleep paralysis i would of freaked out, instead I just let it flow and it came to a stop and did a nose pinch reality check and bam, i was lucid in my bed  :smiley:  stood up and went outside and started flying.

----------


## Cairus

Yeah, sounds to me like exactly what happens when I enter SP. In fact, I usually end up thinking I really fell off the bed. Fall through bed, feel jolt go through body like I just hit the floor. It's your body falling asleep.

----------


## Rathez

> Yeah, sounds to me like exactly what happens when I enter SP. In fact, I usually end up thinking I really fell off the bed. Fall through bed, feel jolt go through body like I just hit the floor. It's your body falling asleep.




Awesome, I'll try my best not to move.  I attempted this yesterday but I was so tired I ended up sleeping for a couple hours haha!

----------


## ClearView

Rathez, before you go to sleep relax completely. When you are going to lay down and practice WILDing, completely clear your head of any thoughts be them friendly, or stressed thoughts. You have to tell yourself to expect anything to happen and be prepared to ignore it, but at the same time not look for anything to happen. If this makes any sense, I will give you an example.

You are going to bed. You lay down and wait. You have to prepare yourself not to be surprised by any of the WILD's effects on you, but you cannot be waiting for them to happen. The reasoning for this is because you are focused to much on trying to out-wait the Sleep Paralysis, therefore making your body more alert, and not contributing to the fact that you want your body to go to sleep. The whole effort of a WILD is to trick your body that you are falling asleep but being conscious. Treat your mind as if it were someone you were lying to about something. You would try not to reveal anything you are lying about, and naturally reduce all possible things that the person could conclude. In essence, it is the same as lying to a person, but this does not have any consequence. 
I think this made sense, but if you need me to clear something up let me know, because my English is not the best  ::D: 

-cV

----------


## Puffin

It could be the first stages of WILD, but it may also be a hypnagogic jerk. It happens sometimes when one relaxes and is usually accompanied by a split-second falling sensation, like falling down the stairs. Not to discourage you or anything.  :tongue2:

----------


## WaterDreamer

> Rathez, before you go to sleep relax completely. When you are going to lay down and practice WILDing, completely clear your head of any thoughts be them friendly, or stressed thoughts. You have to tell yourself to expect anything to happen and be prepared to ignore it, but at the same time not look for anything to happen. If this makes any sense, I will give you an example.
> 
> You are going to bed. You lay down and wait. You have to prepare yourself not to be surprised by any of the WILD's effects on you, but you cannot be waiting for them to happen. The reasoning for this is because you are focused to much on trying to out-wait the Sleep Paralysis, therefore making your body more alert, and not contributing to the fact that you want your body to go to sleep. The whole effort of a WILD is to trick your body that you are falling asleep but being conscious. Treat your mind as if it were someone you were lying to about something. You would try not to reveal anything you are lying about, and naturally reduce all possible things that the person could conclude. In essence, it is the same as lying to a person, but this does not have any consequence. 
> I think this made sense, but if you need me to clear something up let me know, because my English is not the best 
> 
> -cV



I found this extremely helpful, and I like the way you explained it, it was very easy to understand.  Thanks for posting it!  I will remember this for when I start trying to WILD.

----------


## NrElAx

This has happened to me, except as I was first going to bed for the night. Someone else posted what its called, but you get that jerk feeling just like you said.

----------

